# Photo hosting sites on the web



## peterbj7 (Feb 6, 2008)

There seem to be lots of these and I've joined a few (and often then forgotten my login information!).

Can you say which one(s) you use, why you do, and what limitations and other issues arise in using it?


----------



## Battou (Feb 6, 2008)

What kind of hosting sites are you refering to.

What do you want from them? 

just a public gallery 

or 

online hosting for posting on forums and the like


----------



## gshv (Feb 19, 2008)

I use http://www.art-3000.com gallery site for one simple reason - I created it  If I need any new feature I just add it to the site.


----------



## trollmannen (Feb 19, 2008)

I think flickr is proboably the most usefull one if you are not interested in setting up your own website. Flickr is completely database backed up, so you can then import images and link to it in your blog without having to actually see the flickr site, you can have automatic update alerts (RSS feeds) and lot's of other usefull things for the web 2.0 world and beyond...

*Edit: The link is: http://www.flickr.com/


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 19, 2008)

yep I like Flikr too.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 19, 2008)

photobucket - IME, better than flickr


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 19, 2008)

I use photobucket (simple to use, quick) Good for a couple of photos.
and Flickr - for a bunch of photos (to create an album lets say)


----------



## nicfargo (Feb 19, 2008)

I use Flikr.  I've used photobucket in the past...but don't remember much about it.  Are you wondering about this for general use, to be able to link to in forums, or to show clients?  If it's to show Clients I would not suggest any of these.  I'd put together a professional looking site (smugmug, bludomain, etc).


----------

